# Magic Mouse versus Magic Trackpad



## Enoch Wallace (17 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'ai commandé mon iMac en janvier dernier, j'ai choisis la souris Magic Mouse plutôt que le Magic Trackpad parce que j'avais peur d'avoir du mal à m'acclimater à ce dernier, moi, ainsi que les autres utilisateurs du Mac. J'ai donc fait le choix du conservatisme...

Pourtant, les rares fois où j'ai pu l'essayer, c'est à dire pendant mes vacances à Bordeaux, je l'ai trouvé assez séduisant, sans pour autant me faire une idée définitive qui aurait pu faire pencher la balance en sa faveur.

Maintenant que j'utilise ce Mac depuis plus d'un mois, j'ai pu me faire une idée plus précise de la souris. Elle est très bien, et même meilleure que son équivalente pour PC mais je trouve qu'elle vide un peu vite ses batteries et qu'elle est un peu petite pour ma grande main, tout en ayant besoin de temps en temps de lui filer un petit coup pour qu'elle se remette à marcher après un bug.

Aussi, serais-je tenté de me reprendre pour moi un trackpad, mais n'ayant pas de boutique pour le réessayer à moins de 50km, je voudrais avoir vos avis dessus, notamment au niveau de la consommation et de la précision, ainsi que de l'ergonomie en général. Je suis plus habitué d'une manière générale aux écrans tactiles des iPhones et iPads qu'aux trackpads plus classiques des ordinateurs portables et j'aimerais savoir ce qui change de l'un à l'autre...


----------



## ArseniK (17 Février 2015)

salut,
pour ma part j'utilise les deux 
j'étais parti avec la magic mouse et apple lors de la commande m'a proposé un geste co me permettant de prendre le trackpad en même temps.
sur imac retina 27" le trackpad est vraiment parfait !!! j'utilise quasiment plus la souris, sauf pour des grosses sélections, ou un cliquer-glisser précis...
après une journée d'utilisation, impossible de m'en détacher  
bien calibré, c'est vraiment super, j'ai l'impression d'être sur mon ipad en mieux


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> la souris. Elle est très bien, et même meilleure que son équivalente pour PC mais je trouve qu'elle vide un peu vite ses batteries et qu'elle est un peu petite pour ma grande main, tout en ayant besoin de temps en temps de lui filer un petit coup pour qu'elle se remette à marcher après un bug.


verifier que y a pas de crasse niveau diode (le trou près du bouton "vert")

parfois faut " réassigner la souris" ou changer les fichiers  de réglages "dentbleue"
(ca dépend  aussi des  bugs, non décrits)

en passant il y a un freeware donationware qui  peut "enrichir " les options de souris
bettertouchtool
BetterTouchTool

--
coté "taille" et main  , y a rien à faire
(je doute qu'il existe une tech de réduction  " jivaro" pour réduire une main  vivante, lol)


----------



## Enoch Wallace (17 Février 2015)

Merci à vous deux.

Si ça n'avait tenus qu'à moi, j'aurais bien pris "le risque" de prendre le trackpad tout seul, mais ma femme préférait nettement la souris et j'ai donc tenu compte de son avis. De toute façon, prendre les deux ensemble ou séparément revenait au même, avec l'avantage de pouvoir étaler la dépense dans le temps si jamais je voulais les deux...

Quant au bug de la souris, il apparait sous forme de déconnection intempestive, venant soit d'un accroc sur le bord du tapis avec son interrupteur (pourquoi pas ?) soit de jeu dans le tiroir à accus, à moins que ce soit l'un des solutions proposées par Pascal. Par contre, plus embêtant, c'est que parfois le pointeur "ralentis" ou perd en amplitude de mouvement temporairement, mais là encore une bonne petite tape résout le problème.

Mais n'ayant cet iMac 27' (mais pas rétina ) que depuis un peu plus d'un mois, je manque de recul pour savoir si ces bugs vont persister ou si c'est moi qui ne la manipule pas comme il faut...

Reste cette dernière question : un trackpad consomme-t-il moins qu'une souris à usage équivalent ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2015)

Autant j'adore la Magicmouse, autant je n'ai pas accroché avec le Magic trackpad. Il est sur mon bureau et prend la poussière


----------



## Enoch Wallace (17 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Autant j'adore la Magicmouse, autant je n'ai pas accroché avec le Magic trackpad. Il est sur mon bureau et prend la poussière



C'est bien pour ça que j'aurais aimé pouvoir essayer le trackpad plus longuement avant de franchir le pas ! Malheureusement, le distributeur agréé le plus proche est à Rodez, soit près d'une heure de route, et l'Apple Store de Bordeaux où j'ai un peu de famille, je n'y vais que deux ou trois fois par ans...

Et je n'ai pas envie de payer 70€ de plus, je crois, pour me rendre compte que ça ne va pas m'apporter grand chose, sinon qui soit simplement anecdotique, d'où ces questions en attendant soit de me refaire, soit de pouvoir le retester sur place, en espérant que le squatter du Mac au Trackpad ait enfin cédé sa place, parce que sans lui, je ne vous poserais pas ces question ! lol


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> Quant au bug de la souris, il apparait sous forme de déconnection intempestive, venant soit d'un accroc sur le bord du tapis avec son interrupteur (pourquoi pas ?) soit de jeu dans le tiroir à accus, à moins que ce soit l'un des solutions proposées par Pascal. Par contre, plus embêtant, c'est que parfois le pointeur "ralentis" ou perd en amplitude de mouvement temporairement, mais là encore une bonne petite tape résout le problème.
> 
> Mais n'ayant cet iMac 27' (mais pas rétina ) que depuis un peu plus d'un mois, je manque de recul pour savoir si ces bugs vont persister ou si c'est moi qui ne la manipule pas comme il faut...




ceci dit des "déco" de souris ca m'arrive
souvent signe de piles en fin de cours 
tu peux controler en permanence en haut à droite (menu dentbleue administration de la mousse)
ca commence à vazouller  en géneral sous 10% ( d'ailleurs à partir de 9 % le mac prévient , et le vazouillage s'accroit fortement si on approche de zero)

parfois mini couac dentbleue de session ou autre
( y a des manips usuelles possibles, d'entretien ou reset )
fais un test sur une session test ( ou même invité) pour voir si tu notes une grosse difference, sans doute pas

note ma souris n'est plus sur " tapis"(certains sont booof avec le dentbleue)  mais sur  un tapis "maison" ( à base de couches  A4 blanches mat que je change)
le plus important éviter surface "brillante"



Enoch Wallace a dit:


> anecdotique, d'où ces questions en attendant soit de me refaire, soit de pouvoir le retester sur place, en espérant que le squatter du Mac au Trackpad ait enfin cédé sa place, parce que sans lui, je ne vous poserais pas ces question ! lol


très simple
tu t'approches d'un conseiller ( c'est le nom ils ne sont pas "vendeurs" , lol)
et tu demandes à tester
si squatter present il sera poliment prié de laisser place
(si c'est vraiment un squatter de matosse il a été reperé depuis un moment, les conseillers sont "sympas" mais ont l'oeil et l'habitude)


----------



## Enoch Wallace (17 Février 2015)

Je retiens l'idée du tapis de souris trop brillant, c'est une piste à creuser...
Par contre, j'ai très vite trouvé comment contrôler le niveau de batteries de la souris et du clavier mais le problème ne vient pas de là, étant donné que ça m'est arrivé même à pleine charge. 
Ma femme a également un compte sur ce Mac, mais elle ne s'en sert pas suffisamment pour avoir rencontré ce problème qui est somme toute que très épisodique. Il faudrait que je vois sur une plus grande échelle de temps parce que la façon dont elle décharge ses batteries m'a l'air assez irrégulier, surtout la souris mais pas le clavier...

Quant au trackpad, je ne suis pas certain d'être capable d'attendre mes prochaines vacances à Bordeaux, et qu'au pire ce sera Rodez...


----------



## bob41 (17 Février 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque j'ai commandé mon iMac en janvier dernier, j'ai choisis la souris Magic Mouse plutôt que le Magic Trackpad parce que j'avais peur d'avoir du mal à m'acclimater à ce dernier, moi, ainsi que les autres utilisateurs du Mac. J'ai donc fait le choix du conservatisme...
> 
> ...



c'est curieux j'ai une Magic Mouse blue tooth sur mon nouveau I MAC 21" et je la trouve assez désagréable...ça part dans tous les sens avec des comportements capricieux...en plus de la consommation batteries


----------



## Enoch Wallace (17 Février 2015)

Oui, la consommation... ce serait quelque chose à revoir ! C'est l'une des principales raisons qui me motivent à tenter le trackpad... :link:

Reste à voir ce que ça peut donner avec DxO !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2015)

Le Trackpad c'est 5 à 6 semaines avec des alcalines dans une utilisation assez intensive. L'éteindre quand on ne l'utilise plus.

Perso, je suis un fan du MagicTrackpad depuis le jour où je l'ai essayé dans un AppleStore. Je n'utilise plus de souris.

C'est sûr qu'il y a un coup de main à prendre. Mais les gestes multi-touch sont plus complets avec le Magic Trackpad. On profite vraiment d'OS X à son plein potentiel.

A mon avis, à chacun son périphérique, s'il y a plusieurs utilisateurs de la machine, leur imposer le Magic Trackpad ne serait pas une bonne idée ; mais c'est un vrai régal pour qui maîtrise l'objet.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A mon avis, à chacun son périphérique, s'il y a plusieurs utilisateurs de la machine, leur imposer le Magic Trackpad ne serait pas une bonne idée ; mais c'est un vrai régal pour qui maîtrise l'objet.


Ah. Faudrait peut être que je teste de nouveau, alors…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2015)

J'utilise les 2.

La Magic Mouse pour les fonctions classiques d'une souris (clics gauche et droits et le défilement).
Le Magic Trackpad pour les gestes à 2, 3 ou 4 doigts (par exemple : passer d'une application ouverte - en plein écran - à une autre).

Pour moi, ils sont complémentaires et je suis très satisfait de l'un comme de l'autre.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah. Faudrait peut être que je teste de nouveau, alors…


Je vais finalement peut-être m'y mettre moi aussi. Allez, je vais demander ça comme prochain cadeau.


----------



## ArseniK (18 Février 2015)

Le mis des deux est parfait  
J'en suis rendu aujourd'hui à utiliser MM, trackpad et clavier sans fil Dans OSX car super complémentaires et j'ai de branché aussi une vieille souris filaire et un clavier filaire pour boot camp  c'est top !!
Après c'est surtout après avoir goûté au pad du MacBook que j'ai voulu le trackpad, c'est vraiment le même mais adapte à un grand écran  


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> salut,
> pour ma part j'utilise les deux
> j'étais parti avec la magic mouse et apple lors de la commande m'a proposé un geste co me permettant de prendre le trackpad en même temps.
> sur imac retina 27" le trackpad est vraiment parfait !!! j'utilise quasiment plus la souris, sauf pour des grosses sélections, ou un cliquer-glisser précis...
> ...




Tout pareil ^^Les deux sont complémentaires. Habituée au trackpad Apple du MBP, je le trouvais vraiment agréable, fonctionnel et rêvais sans y croire que ça existe un jour pour des fixes … et Apple l'a fait. C'est bien pratique quand on a une surface réduite pour la souris et un écran immense  ^^


En revanche, pour la décharge des piles, c'est équivalent. J'utilisais des rechargeables qu'il fallait recharger tout le temps , puis des piles au lithium et à la longue, je ne trouvais pas ça pratique.  Depuis que je suis passée au chargeur et piles vendus par Apple et l'autonomie est bien plus satisfaisante. 



Sly54 a dit:


> Autant j'adore la Magicmouse, autant je n'ai pas accroché avec le Magic trackpad. Il est sur mon bureau et prend la poussière




Pfff , vilain toua


----------



## Enoch Wallace (18 Février 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos retours.

Je crois donc que je vais m'en commander un d'ici quelques semaines, le temps que je sois payé, pour l'avoir en complément de la souris. Ensuite, je verrais bien si les autres utilisateurs s'y adaptent ? 

Quant à la consommation, ce sont les batteries et le chargeur proposé en option sur le site d'Apple à la commande, et je constate que le clavier dure beaucoup plus longtemps que la souris...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2015)

En fait, là ou j'ai du mal, c'est utiliser les deux périphériques; autant j'ai toujours la main sur la souris, je ne l'ao pas sur le Magic trackpad; du coup ça demande un "effort" de passer au Magic trackpad (repositionner la main correctement). Mais bon, à vous lire, je n'ai peut être pas insisté assez longtemps !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> En fait, là ou j'ai du mal, c'est utiliser les deux périphériques; autant j'ai toujours la main sur la souris, je ne l'ao pas sur le Magic trackpad; du coup ça demande un "effort" de passer au Magic trackpad (repositionner la main correctement). Mais bon, à vous lire, je n'ai peut être pas insisté assez longtemps !



Sur mon bureau, la Magic Mouse est à droite du clavier et le Magic Trackpad à gauche et orienté légèrement de biais. C'est donc avec la main droite que je manipule la souris et la main gauche le trackpad. Je ne rencontre aucun problème de positionnement des mains.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (18 Février 2015)

Chez moi, la souris est à gauche, configurée donc en gaucher, mais à cause de la longueur de mon doigt, il m'arrive de cliquer "gauche" à la place du "droit" ce qui commence à m'agacer. Le trackpad sera aussi à gauche du clavier, mais sur un autre plateau à côté du bureau, devant le pied de l'iMac, la souris étant sur l'autre où il y a de la place pour la manipuler en gaucher ou en droitier...

Mais surtout, pendant les deux dernières années je me suis habitué aux écrans tactiles des mes iPhones et iPads, et franchement, ça me plairait de retrouver ces sensations sur le trackpad... 

Faudra juste attendre le mois prochain !


----------



## NightWalker (20 Février 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos retours.
> 
> Je crois donc que je vais m'en commander un d'ici quelques semaines, le temps que je sois payé, pour l'avoir en complément de la souris. Ensuite, je verrais bien si les autres utilisateurs s'y adaptent ?



N'oublies pas que sur AppleStore online/onstreet, tu as 15 jours de période d'essai.
Perso je ne peux me passer de ma MagicMouse (avec quelques piles rechargeables).
Elle a la précision d'une souris pour le pointage avec la possibilité de faire du multitouch dessus.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (20 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta précision.

Curieusement, elle s'est beaucoup moins déchargée cette semaine que durant les jours qui ont suivi sa dernière charge... De toute façon, j'ai le temps ! ( Surtout de me réconcilier avec mon banquier...  )


----------

